# Simrad customer service !!!



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Sent my glitchy evo 3 in and they tested it and found it faulty. They immediately sent me a brand new unit no questions asked. 

can’t beat that.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I too have had some trouble with a Simirad GPS but the rep in Florida is great. Overnighted me a new unit last summer to use while the factory sent a new one to me. When I got the new one from factory I took the one he shipped me to We$t Marine and we were done. 

Best service I ever received.


----------



## Lkillinger (May 15, 2015)

My new boat has Simrad stuff; not expecting problems but good to hear that the Florida rep is great and thanks for giving a kudo where deserved. Too many boating forums seem to be only complaints


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

They sent me a new one within two weeks under warranty


----------

